# Happy 4th of July! :)



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

More pictures!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Very cute pictures!! I dont think ive seen any of Henry yet. Very handsome boy and pretty girl!


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

Cute I really love your puppy how old is she?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you! 

Paula rene- she is 5 months


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

She is so pretty I love her little brown nose!!!! My Latte is 6 months. How much dose she weight? If you don't mind me asking. At 5 months Latte was at 30lbs. I think Latte is going to be a small Spoo.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

oops double post!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Paula rene said:


> She is so pretty I love her little brown nose!!!! My Latte is 6 months. How much dose she weight? If you don't mind me asking. At 5 months Latte was at 30lbs. I think Latte is going to be a small Spoo.


She is about 33 pounds right now. I am guessing she will be medium sized. Probably not as tall as Henry (he is 27 inches).


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

D'aww I love holiday bandanas  They look really really cute in them! Happy 4th!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks ChocolateMillie, after a crappy day I love seeing pictures, and yours
are beautiful, just what i needed.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

macker905 said:


> Thanks ChocolateMillie, after a crappy day I love seeing pictures, and yours
> are beautiful, just what i needed.


Henry and Millie are glad they could help!


----------

